# Schnäppchen oder Blender?



## Perückenmacher (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, hab heut für mich und zwei weitere Kumpels bei Gerlinger.de folgende Rute bestellt. Ist mein erster Rutenkauf im Internet, daher bin ich mir nicht zu 100 % sicher mit der Entscheidung,  da ich die Rute ja auch noch nicht in der Hand hatte.

http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-presso-iprimi-af-51080

Möchten die Rute in einem kleineren Bach auf Bachforelle mit Micro-Wobblern und Spinnern benutzen (meist mit Wathose)

Dachte mir für 17,99 Euro ist nicht viel Geld kaputt gemacht.

Wie ist eure Einschätzung?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Schaut ganz ok aus und mal ehrlich...bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen. Es sind nur 18 Euro, dafür kaufen sich manche Angelschnur o.ä.


----------



## Slick (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Für den Preis........... #6

Hier in Aktion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GmvNVymhkY


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Tolles Angebot, wenn ich nicht schon eine ähnliche hätte, würd ich jetzt 'klick' machen.


----------



## Nolfravel (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Es scheint mir besonders clever nach eine Rute zu fragen, nachdem man sie schon bestellt hat.


----------



## Perückenmacher (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Ich kaufe eigentlich nur beim Händler vor Ort. Aussagen im Forum sind ja auch immer recht subjektiv, daher habe ich erstmal meinem Bauch vertraut. 

War schon ein Spontankauf, da die 180cm Variante innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausverkauft war. Bin mal gespannt, die Videos auf YouTube sind schonmal vielversprechend. 

Danke schonmal für die konstruktiven Antworten.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Beim Gerlinger kannst du meistens nicht meckern, gerade im Ausverkauf.
Also mir juckts grade in den Fingern, eine UL-Kombo fehlt mir ja noch ... :q


----------



## RayZero (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Hab mir auch die Daiwa Presso I Primi in 1,80m und mit 5g WG beim Gerlinger für 22€ bestellt. Kam gestern an. Soll meine SG Parabellum CC nach unten hin ergänzen und das tut sie!

Die Rute ist ja fast schon ein Traum oder? Absolut saubere Verarbeitung - saubere Wicklung, saubere Ringflucht, sehr filigran mit 68g Gesamtgewicht - trotzdem sind Reserven zu erkennen. Wir haben hier kein Fuji - aber Daiwa SiC's. Die Aktion ist parabolisch - bis ins Handteil garantiert. Die Rute ist sicherlich grenzwertig, wenn man Großforellen aus der Strömung pumpen muss - aber für ruhige bzw. normale Bachabschnitte sicherlich ein super Spaßfaktor.

Bilder folgen - ich denke ihr könnt zu dem Kurs ohne Bauchschmerzen zuschlagen.


----------



## Perückenmacher (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Die 180cm Variante hab ich leider verpasst, die wäre mir fast lieber gewesen. Aber 1,55 cm sind für den Bach an dem ich auf Forellen gehe fast noch besser.

Im übrigen, die Rute ist in allen Varianten bei Gerlinger.de vergriffen. Freu mich wie Bolle das ich noch welche ergattert hab.


----------



## dudausg (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

@Nolfravel
wenn er erst gepostet hätte, dann wär zum bestellen nichts mehr übrig geblieben... aber zum glück ist das auch nicht die frage hier.

super schnapper, da hätte ich auch zugeschlagen.

gruß


----------



## fischbär (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Sollte ok sein. Ich habe eine sehr ähnliche von WFT, und die ist super geil! Mit SiC und allem für nen Zwanni.


----------



## donak (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Bei dem Preis macht man sicher nichts falsch. Da hätte ich auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Mist ausverkauft. Cooles Teil!!


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Geht mir genauso. Bei mir wars echt hässlich:
In den Warenkorb gepackt, wollt noch nach ner passenden einfachen Rolle gucken...und weg


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Habe gestern für mich und meine Tochter noch 2 ergattern können #6
 Sollten morgen zugestellt werden.


----------



## RayZero (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Blöd nur das die passende Rolle in einer ganz anderen Preisliga spielt -_-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAIWA-PRESS...w-Worldwide-shipping-from-Japan-/361478165880


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen zu dem Preis (die Rolle) Immer diese Korkgriffe...schaut gut aus, ist aber sicher auch schnell abgegriffen oder beschädigt. Und dann....Korken von der Weinflasche aufstecken?


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mist ausverkauft. Cooles Teil!!


So ein AB-Trööt hilft schon beim Umsatz


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Eine Rute für 20 €, die normal das Fünffache, nämlich 100 € kostet|bigeyes!
Da braucht`s kein AB zum Verkaufen.


----------



## Promachos (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So ein AB-Trööt hilft schon beim Umsatz



Vor allem, wenn es bei Barschalarm fast den gleichen gibt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Ihr Säcke. Hatte mit 4 meiner Jugendlichen ausgemacht zuzuschlagen. War dann aber schon weg


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Was ist von der zu halten? Vergleichbar mit der ausverkauften?
http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-vulcan-ar


----------



## RayZero (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Ne nicht vergleichbar...

So hier wie versprochen die Bilder. Echt megakrasse Rute für 20€. Kanns kaum glauben. Sehr sauber verarbeitet, super Aktion, gerade Ringe - passt!


----------



## wowa777 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Gibt's die da Nichtmehr ? :/


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

nein, die in 1,80 war ziemlich schnell weg, die in 1,55 seit ein paar tagen ausverkauft.

ich stand in der vergangenheit eher mehr auf (ul-)ruten mit rückgrat zum forellen fischen. am freitag kam die rute und ich bin jetzt echt mega angefixt, sehr leichtes teil und sauber verarbeitet. wird zeit, dass der 1.3 kommt


----------



## lollo (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Hallo
Wollte nicht extra einen neuen Therad eröffnen da es um das gleiche geht .
Also ist dieses Angebot ein Schnäppchen oder Blender?

http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-procaster-feeder


----------



## cin4040 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollte nicht extra einen neuen Therad eröffnen da es um das gleiche geht .
> Also ist dieses Angebot ein Schnäppchen oder Blender?
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-procaster-feeder


Würde mich auch interessieren, da die Rute sehe interessant erscheint. Kennt jemand diese, fischt sie selbst und kann Erfahrungen wiedergeben?

Gruß Basti

Gesendet von meinem XT1072 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (22. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-team-daiwa-ar


----------



## W-Lahn (22. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-team-daiwa-ar



Kennt jemand die Rute? Wurde von 155€ auf 39€ runtergesetzt...


----------



## feederbrassen (22. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Hi, kannst du glaube ich nichts mit verkehrt machen zu dem Kurs.
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen eine R Nessa Ultralight von 0-7 g Wfg gekauft weil mir die Team Daiwa ehrlich gesagt zu teuer war.
Die Team Daiwa hat aber einen besseren Rollenhalter und eine bessere Beringung als die R Nessa.

Für die R Nessa habe ich aber immer noch knapp nen Hunni hingelgt. :c


----------



## RayZero (22. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

"Ideal zum Matchangeln" ... bin raus :q


----------



## feederbrassen (22. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



RayZero schrieb:


> "Ideal zum Matchangeln"



Wenn man dem glauben schenkt ...............
Die haben öfter mal ,................seltsame Angaben in ihrem shop.:q


----------



## W-Lahn (22. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



RayZero schrieb:


> "Ideal zum Matchangeln" ... bin raus :q



Das ist definitiv keine Match-Rute, müsste dir als Quasi-Experten eigentlich klar sein....


----------



## RayZero (22. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv keine Match-Rute, müsste dir als Quasi-Experten eigentlich klar sein....



Immer ruhig ... habe lediglich den Artikeltext auf google gelesen. Die Rute scheint nur im russischen Raum weit verbreitet. Finde keine Angaben von Daiwa Selber. 

Wenn ich mir die Daten so anschaue ist es definitiv eine Spinnrute.

Sorry für das vorschnelle Comment.

Tja dann bestellen wir einfach mal - oder?
Wobei ich finde, dass die Modelle um die 30g Wurfgewicht etwas zu schwer sind vom Gewicht her. Sehe gerade keinen Bedarf ... mal schauen was ihr so schreibt.

http://www.masterfishing.ru/category/spinningi-daiwa-team-daiwa-ru/


----------



## gambinho (23. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Will jemand die Rute loswerden? Pn bitte


----------



## Geripptes (23. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Es gibt sie doch noch bei Gerlinger, außerdem bekommst du nochmal 10% als AB-User. Oder willst du noch einen extra Schnapp machen?


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. März 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn man dem glauben schenkt ...............
> Die haben öfter mal ,................seltsame Angaben in ihrem shop.:q



Seltsame Angaben haben nicht nur die Großhändler, sondern teils bereits die Hersteller.
Und was die seltsamen Angler dann erst mit dem Gerät machen|bigeyes...


----------



## Mateo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Hat sich einer die Team Daiwa AR bestellt ? Gibt es Erfahrungen zu der Rute ?


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (3. August 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

nachdem ich im netz nichts gefunden habe, habe ich sie mir bestellt - mal schauen...

 sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Mateo (3. August 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

Ich habe sie auch vor kurzen bestellt. In 2,70 und 5-28.
Mega sauber verarbeitet, Ringe in einer Flucht, kein Kleber zu sehen. Schön leicht, nicht zu weich. Leider habe ich sie noch nicht fischen können. Bin echt total gespannt.

Kommt in einem sehr hochwerten Neopren-Cover.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (5. August 2016)

*AW: Schnäppchen oder Blender?*

meine bestellung (2,44 10-40 und 2,74 5-28) kam gestern an. kann das oben genannte nur bestätigen!


----------

